# Digital camera question?



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

I know alot of you post your shirts to your websites with digital cameras. So hopefully someone can answer this. Are there any cameras out there that allow you to combine 2 pics into one.............or a sort of picture in picture effect. Most of our shirt designs are left chest with a full back. I would like to have clear and close shots of both sides without having to take 2 pictures. I called Best Buy but they didn't know any. I am hoping they are wrong but probably not. Thanks for any repsonses.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello,

I don't know of a digital camera that will allow you to "combine 2 pics into one". Anytime I need something like that I just shoot 2 photos and combiine them in photoshop.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

No I've never heard of that function. You can take multiple pictures to combine a panoramic effect, but no picture in picture feature as far as I'm aware. You'll just have to do it manually.


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if Corel / Corel Photo Paint has a similiar function like Photoshop to combine the images?


----------



## addiktd2yoo (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm sure Corel is similar to Adobe's photoshop, this is assuming you're using Paint Shop Pro. This is with Photoshop, but I've used PSP when I was in high school, and I remember it being really similar, so here is a mini rundown with Photoshop that could work with Corel's PSP.

Just create a new file, fill in how big you want your final image to be, I believe you can select how you want to measure the size (with inches or pixels, should be on the drop down menu next to width/height). 

After you open the new file, open your two images you wanna combine. File -> Open -> image 1 and then rinse and repeat and open image 2. Now you should have 3 mini windows. Image 1 and 2 and the new file you're about to create. If you right click on the title bar of each, it will probably should show you option about that file. For your image 1 and 2, you can right click and change the image size to fit your new file size. And then, just simply click and drag image 1 and 2, to the new file and position it.

When you're done. File -> Save for web -> jpg or gif and yeah. Thats it. Hopefully itll help because I explained it with using another program, but im sure its similar


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks alot for the info. I am not sure if I have Paint Shop Pro. I recently purchased Corel Draw 12.0 and am trying to figure it out............slowly but surely. I will see if I have that program later this evening. Thanks again


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Actually a friend of mine at work was just telling me how to cut and paste one picture into another or try the "transparent fade". I'll just have to play with the software and see what I can do.


----------

